# Duckworth Chain width?



## DaGasMan (Jan 27, 2022)

I may have missed the information if it is posted here in THECABE, but I'm wondering 
what is the width of the correct Baldwin-Duckworth chain? 1/4" or 3/16" wide? It's too
cold outside for me to go out and measure anything today. 
I understand the "*B-D over USA*" is correct and the "*Little Ducks*" is also correct. 
However, is there a difference between the Columbia and Huffman G519 chains? 
Thanks guys. You're always spot on.


----------



## blackcat (Jan 27, 2022)

Hello Pete;
Columbia: B-D  USA  3/16-1"    57 link
Huffman:  Diamond  3/16-1"    57 link ( noticed on several including ours)
Regards;
Serge


----------



## DaGasMan (Jan 27, 2022)

Thank you, my friend. It may explain why the Duckworth chain I tried to use
didn't work too well. I believe it's the 1/4" and it kinda went "chunk, chunk,
chunk" around the chain guide. I switched it back to the Diamond and it's
smooth cycling again. When the weather is warmer, I'll check it out carefully
to confirm my suspicions.


----------



## DaGasMan (Feb 5, 2022)

1/4" Duckworth "Little Duckies" on the left. 3/16" Diamond on the right. Appears the thicker 
links and rollers give us the extra 1/16". I could feel the difference in diameter and weight of 
both, when handling them.


----------

